# Home made shoulder plane



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

When I decided to use mortis and tenon joints, I could adjust the fit using a chisel to pare away the excess. Then I built a window bench with 70 some joints. I decided I couldn't live without a shoulder plane. They're hard to find in the flea markets and antique stores and being frugal (cheap), I wasn't going to buy new.

So here's what I came up with.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

please. tell us more..like how did you do that?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great Idea!*

And totally simple to make. I'm thinkin' hacksaw and some files and grind down the width of a wider plane iron. I think I see notches. But like the man said "how you do that?" :blink: bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, I used a drill press to "rough out" the side of the plane. Then finished with various files. A bench grinder notched the side of the blade, and a cutoff wheel extended the adjuster slot.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

clever:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool tool transformation.

That's thinkin'... outside the plane. :yes:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the inspiration.BW


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's need. Is that just on the one side then? I think Lie Nielsen makes a block plane like that, but I am sure yours is a little less $$. Very inovative.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

The blade is only on the one side. I should make another with the blade on the right.

Total cost was $15...flea market plane, then a couple of hours labor.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I was doing a search for 'Shoulder Plane' and I came across this.

Does it matter what number (No. 4,etc) of plane that you use?
If it does, what numbers should I look for?

Thanks

P.S. I had a chance to buy a No. 110 for $10, but the guy is out of town now.
Would that have worked?

Also it was supposedly an 'antique'. Would it be sacrilidge (sp?) to convert that one?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

djg said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I was doing a search for 'Shoulder Plane' and I came across this.
> 
> Does it matter what number (No. 4,etc) of plane that you use?
> If it does, what numbers should I look for?
> ...


I guess a 4 could be made into a rabbet plane with a wider blade. Would look like a #10

If you look around, #78's are plentiful, can be $35-$75.

As for a 110, they can be 30-100 years old.. I don't know how easily it could be modified, there's no lever cap, just a tension knob to hold the blade.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The No. 78 is already a rabbet plane and could be used as a shoulder plane without any modification, right?

In your text above, which model did you modify?

Thanks


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Really a COOL modification!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thank you!'


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The only plane I modified was the 220 block plane. The pic of the #10 is off the 'net. The 78 is mine.


----------

